# ok maybe alittle crazy but.... zhu zhu pets...



## jburgess (Mar 23, 2011)

i went to my local walmart and found some super cute "zhu zhu pets" outfits and costumes for their plush hamsters!! haha a dragon, rain jacket, scarf and hat...... i know alittle crazy but they also have a cute little cuddle cup for them fits my 2 mice perfectly!! the costumes are alittle big for a "pet" sized mouse but the bigger ones they fit perfectly!! i had my young rat in them to! they also have some plastic accessories that looked pretty cool for the mice and rats in the cage or when outside the cage!! just google zhu zhu! just thouught id share my crazyness!!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I'd never bother putting my mice or hamster in outfits they would just chew on em lol. I had too of the zhu zhu hamsters when they first came out....I was confussed when the hamsters made mooing and bus/horn noises......


----------



## jburgess (Mar 23, 2011)

haha yea im not much for plush.. and the costumes i know would only stand up/stay on for a few minutes.. just for pictures!! still soo cute though!!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I'd want to put mine in Victorian dresses or something elegant LOL

If you've took photos we want to see them!


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

My daughter has some zhu zhu hamsters and they are so cute! They run through the little tubes and such like real hamsters (almost) lol.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

WNTMousery said:


> My daughter has some zhu zhu hamsters and they are so cute! They run through the little tubes and such like real hamsters (almost) lol.


until they make farmyard noises lol


----------

